# Testosterone



## brown1106 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been on test for a couple months now. When I started my # was basically non-existant at 110. Since I've been on the injections, my latest lab showed test to be 1050. With 1100 being the high end for my age, should I back off some? Does free testosterone #'s mean anything? Mine is 238 which is almost double the limits.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

Free test is the amount that is bioavailable. How do you feel, give stats, age/weight/ etc, and how much test you are running


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish my test levels were 15, 000 lol.... but on a more serious note.... I agree with C-rone... post up stats and what you goals are brother.

Do you only want to feel better? Are you wanting to build muscle? Age? Ht./Wt.? Diet in check?

GOALS GOALS GOALS????

Respect,
Vette


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm 46 and 5'10 225lbs. My diet has been very poor for last several years and I have decided that it's past time to start eating good. I take 2 units hgh every day and 250mg test each week. I'm not interested in bodybuilding but would like to tone up and lose 25-30pds. I just want to feel good again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> I'm 46 and 5'10 225lbs. My diet has been very poor for last several years and I have decided that it's past time to start eating good. I take 2 units hgh every day and 250mg test each week. I'm not interested in bodybuilding but would like to tone up and lose 25-30pds. I just want to feel good again.



Toning up and losing fat IS bodybuilding.  You're not gonna turn into Arnold unless you're some hidden genetic freak   Good luck on your journey though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> I'm 46 and 5'10 225lbs. My diet has been very poor for last several years and I have decided that it's past time to start eating good. I take 2 units hgh every day and 250mg test each week. I'm not interested in bodybuilding but would like to tone up and lose 25-30pds. I just want to feel good again.



First action: connect with Spongy and let him map-out a solid cutting diet for you.

Next action: Hit the gym. I'm your age and train 5-6 days a week. Sometimes high volume, sometimes heavy weight, sometimes both. You might start with 3x per week full body workouts depending upon your training experience. It's absolutely possible to get down to 10% bodyfat and get back to feeling good about yourself. The GH will help and the Test will keep you virile and aid recovery a bit. 

Good on ya' for taking the first steps! 

- Savage


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 2, 2012)

told u dont be afraid to ask questions bro, no one will flame u over here


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> I'm 46 and 5'10 225lbs. My diet has been very poor for last several years and I have decided that it's past time to start eating good. I take 2 units hgh every day and 250mg test each week. I'm not interested in bodybuilding but would like to tone up and lose 25-30pds. I just want to feel good again.



Your in the right place.  There are a bunch of us old trt bastards here.  If you really want to get your diet spot on as has been said contact our brother Spongy.  Any training questions ask away.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Toning up and losing fat IS bodybuilding


Thanks, POB. So true, yet us TRT types don't realise it. Very cool indeed.

OP: Welcome. It's easy. Just do it. (Yeah, I know!)

But think about where you are right now - most people here would kill for your opportunity. You can make SO much difference in your life with SO little effort!

But the biggest problem is in your head. How do I know that? Because you're human, like the rest of us. You have to change your self belief - the rest is easy. (Diet and exercise. That's all. With TRT and HGH - wow, you will go ballistic if you can get your head in the game.)

Re T levels: I'm older than you (61) and have been on TRT for a year. It has saved my life. I feel good when my T is around 1500, any less and depression starts sniffing around. Free T is always double the range.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just letting you guys know I am Spongy's newest member on his 12 week plan. I'm really excited to get started. I really really appreciate everyone's advise on here. I take each one of your opinions with great gratitude. I have hired a personal trainer to help out in the gym and am looking for big changes over time...


----------



## Jada (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats great brown!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 10, 2012)

Today is the day u rebuild your new life... Congrats brother on taking some big correct steps


----------



## cougar (Dec 10, 2012)

Everybody starts somewhere,you just got to get rollin, you'll be just fine...


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 10, 2012)

Brown, good job getting with Spongy and a personal trainer. Now comes the hard part, a commitment to yourself to meet your goals. Good luck!


----------



## ccpro (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome Brown, I started out just wanting feel better too but all the bros here got me motivated to dust off my old gym persona.  Your a step ahead of me signing up with Spongy...I hear phenomianl things!!!  Good luck.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 11, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> Just letting you guys know I am Spongy's newest member on his 12 week plan. I'm really excited to get started. I really really appreciate everyone's advise on here. I take each one of your opinions with great gratitude. I have hired a personal trainer to help out in the gym and am looking for big changes over time...



We want photos, before and after. This is gonna be good. That amount of test is brilliant for what you are doing - you will love the next twelve weeks.


----------



## robot lord (Dec 11, 2012)

Brother Brown I wish you luck and wanted you to know you can do this. I have been on trt for a year and yes a couple cycles and gh. I have transformed myself completely. I used to wear 44" waist and now 36". I am only 5'8 but I'm 224 and pretty solid. I have spoken to Spongy many times and he is the man. I will be employing him in the new year and hoping to complete my journey by getting ripped for summer 2013. I feel great and my wife has no complaints about how I look or the frequent sex. LOL! "Your a machine now" she says. Never thought of my heavily tattooed ass as being a role model but I guess I kinda am. LMFAO. Now go get your new life brother Brown. It's out there waiting. It ain't free but I think you have some spare blood, sweat and tears to pay the price. If in my limited experience I can be of any help please call on me brother.


----------



## DF (Dec 12, 2012)

Go get it brother!


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 12, 2012)

I read a quote once in someone's sig line that I think of daily.......

"He who conquers himself is the greatest warrior"

You are about to become that.  Enjoy the journey and good luck.


----------

